# Rheumatoid/Fibromyalgia



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

I have had RA for 30 years and have been a beekeeper for over 20. I wish I could tell you it works. I have tried applying stings and keeping records about how my arthritis is doing several times. Each time there was no change. In my mind, as long as an alternative treatment isn't costing you an arm and a leg, or conflicting with your traditional treatment, go for it. I am alive and living well due to a mix of medications and a couple of dozen surgeries and joint replacements. I've had people tell me I was misguided for using mainstream medicine. I'm polite so I don't tell them what they can do with their advice. Good luck my friend.


----------

